# Auto Forward SMS As WhatsApp Message Instantly



## wewe (Jun 25, 2021)

how can 1 *automatically forward a SMS as a WhatsApp message instantly* [Android Phone]?

my OTP are sent on a number whose Carrier Service does not offer Network coverage in many areas i visit.

so, currently i leave that SIM with someone at home. When OTP received, they call & tells OTP.

often, due to time difference, this becomes inconvenient.

want to set up a system, so that *any SMS received on that SIM automatically gets forwarded to my WhatsApp account instantly*.

Thanks


----------



## wewe (Jun 26, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 30, 2021)

As far as I know, many apps exist to forward SMSes to email. That should serve your purpose. Make sure to check that the app you choose allows you to use an SMTP server of your choosing.. such as gmail, so that communication remains secure. Many of these apps use their own SMTP server, which means they can read your messages while transmitting.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2021)

Use tasker maybe.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 1, 2021)

Do you have messages from google in phone you leave at home. 

in other phone you can open messages.google.com/web in browser and sync it to main phone and you can read messages in browser similar to how we can whatsapp web in pc. I don't think whatsapp is needed. 

You should look for apps which sync messages instead of copying to whatsapp


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 1, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Do you have messages from google in phone you leave at home.
> 
> in other phone you can open messages.google.com/web in browser and sync it to main phone and you can read messages in browser similar to how we can whatsapp web in pc. I don't think whatsapp is needed.
> 
> You should look for apps which sync messages instead of copying to whatsapp



+1 to this. Google messages can even be downloaded from play store if it doesn't come pre installed.


----------



## wewe (Jul 1, 2021)

Raaabo said:


> As far as I know, many apps exist to forward SMSes to email. That should serve your purpose. Make sure to check that the app you choose allows you to use an SMTP server of your choosing.. such as gmail, so that communication remains secure. Many of these apps use their own SMTP server, which means they can read your messages while transmitting.


this works too. Will explore available options.
Thanks!


----------



## wewe (Jul 1, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Do you have messages from google in phone you leave at home.
> 
> in other phone you can open messages.google.com/web in browser and sync it to main phone and you can read messages in browser similar to how we can whatsapp web in pc. I don't think whatsapp is needed.
> 
> You should look for apps which sync messages instead of copying to whatsapp


After scanning QR code, messages.google.com/web shows SMSes received in the current SIM

How do i get it to view SMS from another SIM that is not physically installed on phone?


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 1, 2021)

wewe said:


> How do i get it to view SMS from another SIM that is not physically installed on phone


You have two phone right?

lets call them 
Phone A - phone where you will actually get the message 
Phone B - phone where you open messages web to view

You should open messages web (desktop site) in phone B and scan qr to see phone A messages. you can only view the messages in browser.


----------



## wewe (Jul 4, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> You have two phone right?
> 
> lets call them
> Phone A - phone where you will actually get the message
> ...


i don't get it.

When i scan the QR Code with Phone B, the messages shown in the browser are the ones that i have received in Phone B.

How can i get the QR Code for Phone A to scan with the Phone B?


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 4, 2021)

1. Open *messages.google.com/web/authentication in phone B's chome browser 



2. Open messages app in phone A > click on three dots on right > click on device paring > QR code scanner > Scan the QR code open in browser in phone B > After scanning check again in device paring - paried devices - You Phone B details should be visible 

3. You should be able to see the messages


----------



## wewe (Jul 5, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> 1. Open *messages.google.com/web/authentication in phone B's chome browser
> 
> View attachment 20606View attachment 20605
> 2. Open messages app in phone A > click on three dots on right > click on device paring > QR code scanner > Scan the QR code open in browser in phone B > After scanning check again in device paring - paried devices - You Phone B details should be visible
> ...





khalil1210 said:


> 1. Open *messages.google.com/web/authentication in phone B's chome browser
> 
> View attachment 20606View attachment 20605
> 2. Open messages app in phone A > click on three dots on right > click on device paring > QR code scanner > Scan the QR code open in browser in phone B > After scanning check again in device paring - paried devices - You Phone B details should be visible
> ...


Okay.
But then, will access not get revoked if i clear Browser History.

Fingers instinctively do Ctrl+Shift+Del at the end of every Browsing session.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 5, 2021)

wewe said:


> But then, will access not get revoked if i clear Browser History.


Only if you clear cookies ad cache then only. Browser history wont doit.


----------



## wewe (Jul 11, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Only if you clear cookies ad cache then only. Browser history wont doit.


yes.
Clear Browsing History after each session. Habit, doing it even w/o knowing.

Did not have enough time this visit, but would IIFT have something to offer? Need to explore it.


----------

